

Show HN: Stocks+ a 1-for-1 replacement for the Apple Stocks app - ian_cyw

This is our take on what the iOS stocks app should be. Would love to hear feedback on it.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;app&#x2F;stocks+-alerts-real-time-stock&#x2F;id667161120?ls=1&amp;mt=8
======
schrodingersCat
You app looks great! Reminds me of the vim solarized theme. One thing I've
always wanted was an easy way to track common commodities like oil, gas, gold,
and silver prices. This is often best done by tracking multiple ticker
symbols. Having a simple way to track all of these would be a killer feature
(i search oil and all the oil related tickers are combined into one handy
visual). Cannot see anything wrong with your app. Nice work!

~~~
ian_cyw
Thank you! That's a really good point. We'll be adding a Commodities watchlist
in the near future!

Are there any particular tickers that you use? With oil, there's spot and
futures. The ones on yahoo are mostly futures dated the next month. It would
be more involved to have to keep updating it monthly as opposed to an index.

It would probably be more straightforward to use an index like iPath S&P GSCI
Crude Oil TR Index ETN (OIL)

What do you think? Thanks!

------
tehwebguy
Link: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/stocks+-alerts-real-time-
stock/...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/stocks+-alerts-real-time-
stock/id667161120?ls=1&mt=8)

------
jscheel
This app is great. One thing I would suggest is adding performance indicators
for the chart period you are currently viewing.

------
pkamb
Why is it free?

~~~
shail
The question is how is it free? They must be pulling the data from some free
source else these real time stock quotes cost a lot.

~~~
ian_cyw
Yes, we are. We might have to move to a proper paid service like BATS when
this gets bigger.

[http://www.quora.com/Stocks-financial/Where-do-sites-such-
as...](http://www.quora.com/Stocks-financial/Where-do-sites-such-as-Google-
Finance-get-real-time-financial-data-from)

